# Levelstopgilde (H) "Vergangene Zeiten" auf Blackhand sucht



## Nageth (8. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

heute möchten wir Euch die neu gegründete Levelstopp-Gilde "Vergangene Zeiten" vorstellen, die auf Hordenseite des Servers Blackhand zu finden 

 

Das Bestreben:

Meine Intention ist die Gemeinschaft der Levelstopper auf Hordenseite zu stärken sowie die vergangenen Zeiten nochmals neu aufleben zu lassen. Ich sehe die Gemeinschaft als eine kleine Familie an, wo man sich "Zuhause" fühlen kann, gegenseitig kennenlernt, den jeweiligen Content nochmals gemeinsam bestreitet und Erfolge feiert. Ich möchte hier im speziellen Neuankömmlinge, Familien und Wiedereinsteger ansprechen. Dabei ist mir wichtig, dass man in aller Ruhe entspannt voranschreitet und Spass an der ganzen Sache hat.

Wo man auch mal in der Gruppe AFK gehen kann, wenn das Kind schreit.

Wo Fragen erlaubt und gar gewollt sind

Wo man Fehler machen kann, denn daraus lernt man.

Wo man kein "gogogo" Gefühl hat und durch die Gebiete getrieben wird.

Wo Egoisten, Epixxgeile und Progressraider falsch am Platz sind.

 

Die Gilde wurde am 29.08 gegründet.

Homepage ist vorhanden (www.vergangene-zeiten.gildenhome.de)

TS-Server vorhanden

 

Ich möchte des weiteren mit regelmässigen Event wie z.B Schnitzeljagd, Rätselevents, PvP-Kämpfe... usw. Abwechslungen anbieten. Die Gilde wird sich auf das PvE konzentrieren und versuchen jeden Content erfolgreich gemeinsam abzuschließen. An den Gildenregeln brüte ich noch aktuell, da ich nicht irgendwo etwas kopieren möchte.

 

Wir befinden uns zur Zeit in der "Sammelphase" und der *Aktuelle Stopp ist lvl 40*

 

Wenn Ihr von Anfang an dabei sein wollte, dann freue ich mich von Euch zu hören. 
 

Ihr könnte mich Ingame unter folgenden Namen erreichen und Euch näher erkundigen: *Voel (Kerrigan#2746), Niellee(Niellee#2785), Levaka, Muhjoman*

 

Desweiteren kann man sich auch auf unserer Homepage bewerben

 

LG

 

Vergangene Zeiten

Realm: Blackhand

Fraktion: Horde

Gildenart: Levelstopgilde aktuell bei *lvl 40*

Ansprechpartner: Voel (Kerrigan#2746), Niellee(Niellee#2785), Levaka, Muhjoman

Homepage: www.vergangene-zeiten.gildenhome.de


----------



## Yulin (18. September 2015)

Habe mich bei Euch mal beworben! Hoffe Ihr könnt noch eine Druidin gebrauchen um die alte Welt unsicher zu machen^^

Freue mich auf Eure Antwort!


----------



## Nageth (14. Oktober 2015)

Sind immernoch auf der Suche nach Mitgliedern


----------

